

Palo Alto’s last remaining mobile home park is running out of options - msoad
http://www.theawl.com/2014/12/the-trailer-park-at-the-center-of-the-universe

======
msoad
> he average home price in Palo Alto has skyrocketed from six hundred and
> forty thousand dollars in 2000 to two million dollars in 2014

That's way above national average

